# Got there .. 2 second club !!



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

This car never ceases to amaze me.

Got up early for my sunday morning adrenaline rush, to see if i could beat my previous best time of 3.14 secs 0-60 and also to have a first go at a 0-100 time.

Gave the car a really good 15 minute warm up to make sure all the temperatures were 70 + then found my favourite piece of local road and gave it a run.

Set switches to RCR, did a double rev on my LC2 and floored it all the way to 100.

Was delighted with the results 2.95 0-60 , 0-100 in 6.622 seconds, Which is great from a MY10 with only a Y-pipe and GTC custom tune. Hats off to Nissan, Cobb and Ben from GTC !

Cant wait to try again post LC4 !!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Great result, and over that short speed range the straight line 100MPH calc will be very close.

Other good news is that comparing with my figures this would have been a high 10 second 1/4 mile. 


Rich


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Rich, found out how to get the 0-100 graph and change original to attach it, came out at 6.622 so close but slightly better as i guess acceleration slowing down slightly all the time.

Going to have to have a go on at santa pod at some point but very happy with that for now.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice numbers:thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Excellent figures. Gonna have to get me one of these VBOX thingies


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Was also thinking about a VBOX, the Gtech Pro is about £170 (Gtech Pro UK) but i have seen on other forums the guys use Dynolicious on their Iphones (Dynolicious BunsenTech, LLC) for £9.

I know normally you pay for what you get, but does this app compare? or is it miles out for any accurate measurement??


cheers


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

that dynolicious thing is awsome, my wifes Mini JCW had 482hp I always felt it had more than 218hp but **** me thats some overboost!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

whats a double rev?


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

OK, so not very accurate for BHP, what about the 0-60 etc??


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> whats a double rev?


Hold it on the brake rev till it stops climbing, let it drop and rev it again, it goes at bit higher around 2300-2400 on LC2


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Hold it on the brake rev till it stops climbing, let it drop and rev it again, it goes at bit higher around 2300-2400 on LC2


thats with vdc in race mode not off?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> thats with vdc in race mode not off?


Yes switches set as R C R


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Great times, is that map a standard custom tune or a little closer to the limits ?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Great times, is that map a standard custom tune or a little closer to the limits ?


It is a standard Custom tune from Ben at GTC


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

so a tuning package can do more than a MY11 car?

Nice done.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

With a vbox unit, you can select the 1 foot rollout for drag racing use (as you get 1 foot free on the drag strip) This means you end up with a quicker 60 and 100 display on the vbox unit as it only starts recording after the first foot has been covered (Effectively a 6-60mph)

The only way to prove accuracy of a vbox unit is by plotting the graph as this does not display the 1 foot rollout, only the actual unit does. It could be as much as 0.2-0.25secs out if using the vbox for 60 and 100 runs if this is selected.

For example, I had 1 foot rollout option set on my vbox unit and the vbox displayed 3.1 and 7.5 but when I downloaded the file and plotted it in the vbox software the real data was...










I know the Gtech pro also has a 1 foot rollout option so Im not saying that you have done, but it is possible that the figures are skewed by this. It's a trick some people use to make a car look quicker than it is. As is gradient of the tarmac you were doing your runs on.

Best bet is just to do it at a drag strip, then there are no questions asked 

6.6 to 100 has 10's on it for sure.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> With a vbox unit, you can select the 1 foot rollout for drag racing use (as you get 1 foot free on the drag strip) This means you end up with a quicker 60 and 100 display on the vbox unit as it only starts recording after the first foot has been covered (Effectively a 6-60mph)
> 
> The only way to prove accuracy of a vbox unit is by plotting the graph as this does not display the 1 foot rollout, only the actual unit does. It could be as much as 0.2-0.25secs out if using the vbox for 60 and 100 runs if this is selected.
> 
> ...


Leo , You make some good points, i have no idea about the 1 foot roll out on the Gtech, will have to read my manual.

The gradient could make a difference, i was thinking about trying it in the opposite direction and then averaging as a pretty accurate measure.

But as you say i need to try on the drag strip at some point


----------

